# Trolling Motor power



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

How do the thrust ratings (pounds of thurst) translate into horsepower? 

A 43 lb thrust trolling motor would be roughly equivalent to what HP outboard? 2hp? 1hp? 1/2 hp?


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*I used to know the numbers...*

I'd say the 43lb is around 1/2 HP


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Thanks for the info.*

I will have to look into this a little more. Looking to "power" a dingy for the reservoir.


----------



## Bassomatic76 (Feb 26, 2004)

Here is a link that has some info:

http://www.iboats.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=17;t=006933

1 ft-lb thrust draws 1 amp.

The approximate formula is watts = (Amps X Voltage X Efficiency)
Divide by 750 to get the horsepower.

750 watts = 1 hp

So a 43 ft-lb thrust motor using a 12 volt battery is equal to 0.65 hp assuming 95% engine efficiency.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Good work Math-a-Magician!! So a 60lb thrust is just about one horse. Sounds good.


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

Old Bay, I move 2800 lbs of boat at a good speed for bassing with a 53 lb thrust 12 volt unit.
With it on 3 or 4(has 5 speeds) I can move along for about 6 hours on my deep cycle.
Check Walmart at the end of the season---got mine there half price on clearance.


----------

